# Disney's Beach Club Villas



## Catira (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi, I was able to exchange my week with RCI for Beach club villas. Can someone tell me when it will actually appear on the DVC computer system? Also, are we able to request a room or are they assigned at check-in. I know when I have stayed at The Marriott Cypress Harbour, you can call before your arrival and they will make a note of your request.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 13, 2009)

Disney is as accommodating as most any other company, but they aren't going to give you the best views because those are reserved for DVC owners who pay for the better views.  I think parking lot views are pretty much standard for exchangers, but at Boardwalk Villas we were in the furtherest wing from the fireworks and Epcot and really had a nice view of the boats going to Hollywood studios.  I liked the views we had.


----------



## jamstew (Feb 14, 2009)

BCV really isn't known for its views. It sits behind the Beach Club and has no water view (except the pool). If you get a unit facing Epcot, you *might *be able to see some of the fireworks if you're on a high floor. If you call, they may make a note of your request--that's all they do for owners since BCV has no specific view categories.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 14, 2009)

We exchanged into BCV via II last year and had a very nice view of the pool.  I don't think that they put exchangers into the worst views, although my DH does support that theory.  We've had nice views at other resorts while on exchanges too, so I think it's worth it to make a request if a particular view or location is important to you.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 14, 2009)

I booked BCV at 7 months with my points, didn't put in any requests for the villa. Ended up overlooking the villa pool.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Feb 14, 2009)

We exchanged into BCV a few years ago and requested an EPCOT/fireworks view.  They gave us a pool view instead and we enjoyed sitting on the balcony watching the ducks and pool.  It was a nice balcony and a nice room with a nice view.  Debby


----------



## M&M (Feb 16, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Disney is as accommodating as most any other company, but they aren't going to give you the best views because those are reserved for DVC owners who pay for the better views.  I think parking lot views are pretty much standard for exchangers, but at Boardwalk Villas we were in the furtherest wing from the fireworks and Epcot and really had a nice view of the boats going to Hollywood studios.  I liked the views we had.



I have exchanged into BCV a couple of times and also used points and have had the same or similar views (courtyard) each time. I have never faced the parking lot (not yet anyway).


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 18, 2009)

disney tries to treat everyone the same.

BCV does not have great views. now later this year when BLT opens hoping for some nice views. 

the reason BCV is so popular is the pool - SALB (BC/YC) plus you get access to all BC stuff.

the real main reason it is so popular - you can WALK to Epcot in 5 minutes.

don't go to that boat - you can walk there just as quick as you can walk to the boat.

now with Studios - much longer - 30 minutes (of couse I am old) - so the boat makes sense.


----------



## Catira (Feb 19, 2009)

*Had to cancel..*

I made a mistake  in the travel dates when I booked. RCI has a lot of exchanges for july, but nothing is showing up for june.  Maybe next year!


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 19, 2009)

guess you can't go during July?


----------



## Catira (Feb 19, 2009)

*I wish!*

We are doing a two week trip. First stop will be Aruba, coming back June 12 to Orlando. I just booked Wyndham Bonnet Creek for that week. I was so excited when I saw the beach club villas.. I have been thinking of buying DVC and thought this would have been a great way to do so.
Oh well, maybe next time


----------



## M&M (Feb 19, 2009)

Catira said:


> We are doing a two week trip. First stop will be Aruba, coming back June 12 to Orlando. I just booked Wyndham Bonnet Creek for that week. I was so excited when I saw the beach club villas.. I have been thinking of buying DVC and thought this would have been a great way to do so.
> Oh well, maybe next time


It still sounds like a great trip!  Maybe next time you'll get BCV


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 20, 2009)

Catira said:


> We are doing a two week trip. First stop will be Aruba, coming back June 12 to Orlando. I just booked Wyndham Bonnet Creek for that week. I was so excited when I saw the beach club villas.. I have been thinking of buying DVC and thought this would have been a great way to do so.
> Oh well, maybe next time



well they might have been there the first time. DVC resorts have a tendency to go faster than others with RCI or II.


----------



## moonlightgraham (Feb 21, 2009)

And if you're still concerned about views, ask Bonnet Creek to put you in a fireworks view room. We stayed last November and could view both the Epcot and MK fireworks. The newer buildings are taller and will afford better views the higher up you are.


----------

